# SD 2 for sale on ebay good price factory kit



## Dennis Flamini (Aug 19, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stolp-Stard...daa5d832&item=321495881778&pt=Motors_Aircraft
Dennis in Chicago


----------

